# Front top bar #1 with wax foundation cut shape of hive to get the bees started right



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I would think it would help by giving them the starter guide and they would most likely continue with comb in the same direction. I say give it a try and let us know how it works for you. I've considered it, but haven't tried it myself. 

Mike


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I should have said.......I wouldn't put it in the #1 spot. I would place it around bar 5 or 6. That is where I put drawn comb to start a new package in a new tbh. They usually don't build on the first bar and almost always (in my experience) start around 5 and 6.

Mike


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well some top bar purists would probably tell you that's a crazy idea, but hey I say go for it. You could even just use a small strip of foundation instead of enough for a whole comb. If you make a few top bars with starter strips they would probably get it going correctly.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I used something like that this year to keep my hive from expanding the cross comb they already had 
started.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I have only been beekeeping for 1 year. I started with 4 langs. Then I saw the KTBH and became very interested in them. I built 3 of them and I used foundation on on my top bars. I took a deep foundation and cut them into 3/4 inch strips andthem sawed a groove in my top bars and then stapled them into the wood. I cut the sides at the same angle as the sides and hoped for the best. I put a 3 lb package in one and I caught a huge swarm and put in the other. They both started building comb instantly and they filled 23 bars with comb and no cross building. They have wintered very well. I have one more just about done and waiting for the swarm season. It has worked well for me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't, but if you put some 4.9mm wax in about #4 or #5 or #6 that should work. I wouldn't do #1.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

1" foundation starter strips will give you great results but you want to make sure they are secured. Split bars work good to vise the foundation between. The larger sheet of foundation works nicely in the honey storage area to keep the combs on their own bars as the bees will at times curve the ends of the combs when there is a strong nectar flow. I know of at least one TBH'er that used full sheets of foundation on the first ten bars and ended up with the most beautifully straight combs you could get. Not something that I would do but it give him very nice combs to work off of when expanding the nest and for starting new splits.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Whatever you decide to do, please let us know how it worked out for you - the TBH realm needs to build on collective experience, because there are a lot fewer people to share information.

Adam


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

THANKS for ALL the great suggestions, everyone. I'll go to the bee store tomorrow to get some sheets of 4.9 mm wax foundations and try to get some strips into the bars securely. 
Adam, I'll post in April-May how it goes.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

What is the best way to attach the foundation to a top bar? Can you glue it? Maybe wire it? (I don't have a staple gun.) I'm only talking about starter strips, not sheets of foundation.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 11, 2010)

Simply put a very shallow saw cut in the center of the bar, chop up some wax and fill the groove, melt the wax with a small torch and insert a ~1" strip of foundation. I did this on a couple of hives last year and I'll definately do it again. The only problem with it was they will curve the ends if you leave too much room at the end (an inch or so). It takes a few minutes per bar but it's certainly as easy than fiddling with popsicle sticks, moulding or many others ideas I've seen. 

Below is an image from my observations hive through the acrylic top bars. On the right are straight comb. In the center and left they've started to curve. It's not a big deal but I'll make sure they're all a little longer next time.

Stuart


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't, but the best way is to cut a groove in the top bar, put the foundation in, and pour melted beeswax into the groove. A tin can inside a tin can for a double boiler and an old table spoon with the tip bent into more of a spout works, but a wax tube fastener is the best if you are doing more than one.

To me one of the appeals of a top bar hive is that you use no foundation...


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with you Micheal (use no foundation) but was thinking a couple bars with a start for straight comb might not hurt.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you have a distinct guide (like a wood strip that protrudes at least 1/4" or a bevel) they will almost always follow it. Assuming of course you don't tie the queen cage between two bars which will pretty much guarantee failure. If you have a hint (like a groove filled with wax etc.) then anything, including some foundation is an improvement...

I just think you're trying to solve a problem you don't have...


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Well Michael I can hardly argue with that. This will be my third season of beekeeping and I have come to believe I am my own worst enemy. Thats why I bought your book and am making some serious changes to my approach. This will be my first top bar and I will be installing a package in mid April. I appreciate the input. Thank you.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks AGAIN, Michael.
Whalers, I understand being one's worst enemy. I too bought Michael's book for myself and one for my son. I also asked that they be bought (they were) for surrounding counties' libraries here in Indiana. ALL of my bars for five new tbh have 1/2-inch, glued-in, wood strips hanging down from the top bar, so I will either have to make some new top bars to put the foundation strips into or staple the foundations to the 1/2-inch wooden strips. I'm starting to think that I should think this all out again since Mike basically thinks that it would be a waste of time, and I'm not sure that stapling the foundation strips to the 1/2-inch strips would work because I don't know how the bees would handle the OTHER side of 1/2-inch strip if I didn't take the trouble to make all new, stripless top bars with empty grooves to put the foundation strips into.


----------

